# Photoshop Elements 8 - how to not organize?



## sjconner (May 17, 2010)

I received a copy of photoshop elements 8 for my birthday and really like the pp results I have been getting so far.  I am learning how to use it slowly but surely.  I am having issues downloading RAW from my SD card to the program "catalog".  It takes FOREVER and quits partway through.  Is there a way I can circumvent the PSE cataloging/organizer and just use the edit?  

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2010)

Don't use Elements to download the photos. Just save them to your OS 'Pictures' folder.


----------



## littlemommielea (Jun 5, 2010)

_C:\Program
Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 8.0,​_​​​​and then find the
actual application file (the one ending in _.exe_) for the Editor
or the Organizer. Right-click it, and then choose Create​
Shortcut.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 5, 2010)

KmH said:


> Don't use Elements to download the photos. Just save them to your OS 'Pictures' folder.


 

I do just this. I save my photo onto an exterior hard drive. Then I copy them into LR. I have the exterior hard drive as a backup. 
You could do the same with PSE.


----------

